# TFO rods



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Which sizes, and what are you planning on using them for? I don't know anything about the Axiom but have two Ticr-x rods on my skiff, a 9 and a 10wt that I'm very happy with....


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

8 weight, used for redfish/trout on flats or snookin on the mangroves


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

i have an 8wt ticrx and I really like mine. Cant speak for the axiom


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I owned an Axiom 7wt and I really think it casts better than the BVK.

I'd go with the Axiom, hands down...


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> I owned an Axiom 7wt and I really think it casts better than the BVK.
> 
> I'd go with the Axiom, hands down...


I would also go with the Axiom, it is a fast rod with good backbone. I like using a line like Rio Outbound, or Wulff Bermuda shorts with it. It's a great Mangrove rod.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

I have thrown both and own a ticrx 8wt. I love it. Just dont get the BVK and your good to go. ;D


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

bvk is a great casting rod! sick rod! but they are known to snap. rod has such a great feel that people still buy them and snap them then just keep getting it replaced. I wouldnt shy away from the bvk for any reason other than the snapping. I have also seen them whip some BIG fish.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I own 5wt, 7wt, 8wt and 9wt BVK's. I bought my 8wt the first day they were available for sale. I fish the heck out of them and have yet to snap any of them. I've caught plenty of big false albacore on the 8 and 9wts with no issue. I hear a lot of people saying the BVK's snap often, but I've yet to see it in person. The only one I've personally seen break was a 5wt that got sucked into the prop of a 250hp yamaha. Yes they are a more delicate rod than the TiCrX and Axiom and you can't beat them up, but they are a killer rod. Who knows, maybe mine will snap this afternoon on a 1lb fish, but for over 2 years now, I've had 0% issue. 

As for the TiCrX vs Axiom debate, they are both great rods, just different, and different people will like one over the other. There is no way to know which one will suit a person better, until that person cast's both of them and decides. I've owned both, and I really liked the axiom but I loved the TiCrX. But that's just my personal preference, you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks John!!!  I will never live that down and still have no idea how the wind blew the line outta the boat, but the rod has now been made whole again and I caught some of these today on it. 










Now that y'all know I break stuff in unusual ways, let me venture an opinion.  With the price of TFO rods in general and the Axiom and BVKs specifically, I think more folks that would have in the past bought an entry model rod as opposed to some of the sticks that are a hair over or under 3 ounces.  Not that all BVK owners fit that bill, but quite a few do.

That said, some of the mistakes in how the rod is handled (or mishandled) while both transporting/casting/fighting/landing fish might impact the numbers of reports of broken rods.

Other than the one that my F250 ate (along with a brand new SA 250 Streamer Express) just as a nice bite was beginning, the others that I have seen break were results of buddies clipping it with a Clouser, letting it touch the gunnel while fishing bigger fish than they were used to, not checking the ferrules at least once a day if casting a bunch,or other rough treatment that would have busted a Sage ( I own right at a dozen), GL, Winston, Orvis, or any much more expensive rod.

My experience has been much like John's and plenty of big little tunny to 22lbs have not broken the 8wt and red drum to 40/45lbs haven't done anything except bend the 9wt in a way that I love.










Good Fishing!!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

SOBX, I never named any names ;D

A $700 rod in one hand, and a $250 rod (with a no questions asked warranty) in the other hand.......which one is gonna get more abuse?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Never a problem, buddy! It is like running aground, I try to let folks know as quickly as I can to get ahead of the "catch Hell" curve!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Speaking of which, I love my BVK's! both 8 and 9wt. Brunnerrrrrr actually broke his TiCr X today, too.....lol
My 8wt BVK is in for repair. But it broke because I was giving my buddy casting lessons and he hit the rod with lead eyes extremely hard, twice. A few casts later it snapped. We have whooped some fish on the 8wt BVK with ease.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Another example of why getting ahead of that "catch Hell" curve would have made life so much easier!!! ;D ;D ;D


Good Fishing!!!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Speaking of which, I love my BVK's! both 8 and 9wt. Brunnerrrrrr actually broke his TiCr X today, too.....lol
> My 8wt BVK is in for repair. But it broke because I was giving my buddy casting lessons and he hit the rod with lead eyes extremely hard, twice. A few casts later it snapped. We have whooped some fish on the 8wt BVK with ease.


dont put my business out there! lol


----------



## fishnride883 (Mar 20, 2012)

I wont lie save yourself some $$ and get yourself a proII. My favorite flyrods I have ever owned are my TFO pro II's. Everybody says "they are too slow" I have 7wt line on my 8wt and 6wt line on my 7wt both are absolutely fantastic when they are uder lined!!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

I ended up getting a 7WT ticrx, so far very impressed with it. I have Airflo Ridge Bonefish/Redfish line on it with a Lamson Litespeed 3


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

keep high sticking it and watch that rod snap in half.....lol


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> keep high sticking it and watch that rod snap in half.....lol


Here endeth the lesson! ;D ;D ;D

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Only for the picture


----------

